# Which type makes the worst troll?



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Any of the types can choose to troll, really....but when it does happen, which type would induce the greatest damage?


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

INFP. Based on some experiences here, they are able to irrationally deride others while also playing victim or claiming the moral high ground.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

INTPs. They know how to stir up trouble while keeping seemingly calm.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I voted for ESFP (my type) because I'm probably the worst _at it_ since I haven't been aware that what I've been doing is quite likely considered as such. 

The one drawback I've realized is, when I'm actually being serious no one probably believes me (even now I'm sure *pfft!*)


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

TheWaffle said:


> INFP. Based on some experiences here, they are able to irrationally deride others while also playing victim or claiming the moral high ground.


If I had the energy, I would get on the ground and roll around, while chuckling. I'm sort of a lazy person, so I will refrain. I just want to let you know that I did in fact chuckle and it was out loud. I hope that sufficed.


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

Fizz said:


> If I had the energy, I would get on the ground and roll around, while chuckling. I'm sort of a lazy person, so I will refrain. I just want to let you know that I did in fact chuckle and it was out loud. I hope that sufficed.


 You're off the hook. Only this time though. Next time I expect you to follow the complete procedure, stop-drop-and-roll style.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

TheWaffle said:


> You're off the hook. Only this time though. Next time I expect you to follow the complete procedure, stop-drop-and-roll style.


Does it count if I just say I did but not actually do it? You can't trust me to not lie about this.


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Does it count if I just say I did but not actually do it? You can't trust me to not lie about this.


 What have internet acronyms done to this generation?! Breeding liars, liars I tell you.


----------



## Tatl33 (Apr 26, 2010)

Some of these answers don't make any sense. Okay, I'll reveal the REAL answer from somebody who actually understands the MBTI theory and isn't bias to one side. It seems everyone puts the F's as everything (the toughest, the best manipulators, etc.) when really they just want F's to be valued as the best at everything. Let's face it, T's are the best trolls and people who say otherwise have a lack of knowledge of MBTI or they are biased to one type. T's exploit the emotions of F's and will be brutally honest and not considerate of others, often which makes them such great trolls. Trolls are definitely N's. They are the smartest at thinking outside the box and thinking up new ideas that will suprise the forum members. N's for sure. The next two are up for debate, and it truly depends on the type of the troll. Here is how I'm gonna do it:
*NT TROLLS= BEST TROLLS
INTJ- MASTERMIND TROLL. *Most are often even unaware this type is a troll... until... This troll will often do one or two things that they plan out with their Ni, which completely shocks everyone. They will troll only once or twice, but the mark they leave is bigger than other types...
*ENTJ- CONTROLLING TROLLS. *This troll will completely disregard the rules and not worry at all about others. They are serious when they are trolling, and will often troll for their own benefit. This type is most likely to troll on a forum that they don't agree with in the aim of making others feel inferior to them and for their own benefit. 
*ENTP- CRAZY TROLL. *This troll is the troll that will spam every threat, make a joke in every comment and just troll as much as possible to get satisfaction and enjoyment from trolling. They want to be heard. They are the opposite to INTJ's. Whilst INTJ's troll once or twice thoroughly planning it out, ENTP's will troll everywhere possible to become the worst troll possible, in a more spontaneous matter.
*INTP- UNPREDICTABLE TROLL. *I find this troll the funniest to be honest. Mainly because you don't expect this person to be a troll. They don't post a lot of comments, and they don't plan out their trolling. They just talk when they feel like it, and shock the others with their completely oblivious comments.
That's my opinions of the four trolls, lemme know what you think!


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Maybe I'm arguing semantics but shouldn't this say "best troll" instead of "worst troll?" After all, if their intention is to troll, they're doing better by their own standards by actually stirring up drama, whereas the "worst" troll would just post something too obvious or ineffective to get a reaction out of people. In which case, most of the more successful trolls I've seen have mostly been NTs (especially INTPs and INTJs).



TheWaffle said:


> What have internet acronyms done to this generation?! Breeding liars, liars I tell you.


That comic reminds me of this one, which is much more relevant to the poll:


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

> Maybe I'm arguing semantics but shouldn't this say "best troll" instead of "worst troll?" After all, if their intention is to troll, they're doing better by their own standards by actually stirring up drama, whereas the "worst" troll would just post something too obvious or ineffective to get a reaction out of people


Point taken.

Let's just say, worst troll from the point of view of the trolled.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

INTP. Come on, back in the winter and fall, I couldn't post anything here without Fizz trying to strangle me through the internet. And I wasn't even trying to troll...


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

INTPs seem to be good at defending any opinion (even one that isn't there) logically as long as they are smart enough to do so and interested in the matter. Apparently, they have a tendency to start random linguistic debates when someone says something (I know that I do that but I don't know whether it is true that other INTPs do that as well as some people told me) which can be seen as trolling even when we weren't even trying to.

I'd expect INTJs to be good at it as well because they are less scatterbrained. And ENTPs because they are a bit crazier. ;-p

INFJs tend to be both logical (tertiary Ti) and strong idealists so they are potentially good trolls but I think NTs are calmer and can deal with the debate longer.

But it really depends on the style used, especially when it comes to deliberate trolling.


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

Who said:


> Maybe I'm arguing semantics but shouldn't this say "best troll" instead of "worst troll?" After all, if their intention is to troll, they're doing better by their own standards by actually stirring up drama, whereas the "worst" troll would just post something too obvious or ineffective to get a reaction out of people. In which case, most of the more successful trolls I've seen have mostly been NTs (especially INTPs and INTJs).
> 
> 
> 
> That comic reminds me of this one, which is much more relevant to the poll:


Oh man I gotta save that picture. The troll is trolled, at last. Victory to the good people!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Michael82 said:


> Oh man I gotta save that picture. The troll is trolled, at last. Victory to the good people!


Could you please explain the graphic to me? I know what it's supposed to be about, but I never understood the sequence of events exactly.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> INTP. Come on, back in the winter and fall, I couldn't post anything here without Fizz trying to strangle me through the internet. And I wasn't even trying to troll...


Oh man, how many times have you been called a troll now? You should have tallied it, you also called me a troll once or twice. You got in my line of fire and I cannot be blamed for that. You made yourself an easy target, orange is not your color.


----------



## Mooncutter (Jul 28, 2011)

I love the previous post about crazy trolls so on. It was great!


*A good, solid cold-hearted troll* will be a "T". Since T's have lower empathy. Yes they do. Just because even getting yourself to this forum is such a N thing, they are probably going to be N as well. S would speak in a harder, more direct manner, shorter sentences and on on. An N'troll would say more "clever" out of the box things. Like mean shit no-ones ever seen before.

*Apart from that there *are more P's on this forum than J's. Searching deeper within yourself is a P-quality. If you are not a P then you should be a IN, otherwise I'm interested to know how you got on here =)

*But I do think J's are *overrepresented in the troll department. Nailing someone hardcore, judging them just on a post or a thread, is kinda of a J thing to do. When it comes to "E" and "I" it really don't matter. Although I's probably get out less and are therefore more dissatisfied with their lives.
*
What I've said here* are tendencies, not RULES. An unhealthy ESFP could make their way on this forum and troll. But it's kinda unlikely they would do both :wink:


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

INFP's. They don't even have to try, their introverted intuition/extraverted feeling-lead thought-process is the ultimate trolling device and may easily destroy the minds of even the smartest of people. 

In fact I'm positive that God created INFP's to troll the rest of humanity.


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

SuburbanLurker said:


> INFP's. They don't even have to try, their introverted intuition/extraverted feeling-lead thought-process is the ultimate trolling device and may easily destroy the minds of even the smartest of people.
> 
> In fact I'm positive that God created INFP's to troll the rest of humanity.


Aren't INFP Fi-Ne rather than Ni-Fe ?


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

StrixAluco said:


> Aren't INFP Fi-Ne rather than Ni-Fe ?


 nope


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

The title confused me: I thought it meant "worst" as in bad at it. Anyway, I'll take a guess at INTJ.


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

SuburbanLurker said:


> nope


I don't understand, INFPs are actually considered to be "Fi-Ne" on this page. You seem to be talking about INFJ.


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

Trolling is more of an N thing though NTs tend to be better at baiting where as us NF types tend to have a more subtle approach but can cause more mayhem.

The INTJs I've dealt with are usually a push over, they rely on the same arguments and simple "reaction baiting" that it is relatively easy to spot them and disregard them. They're often the ones who start the X vs Y debates of popular subjects, using politics, sex and religion.

ENTJs will be more offensive than their INTJ counter parts trying to use their imaginary "Alpha" status but they mostly just turn into a barrage of insults and ego smothering that they are easy to spot.

ENTPs are more the hit and run type trolls, they will throw something out there which always most people can spot ASAP even if they're not aware that they're trolling. BUT the reason they usually get such a reaction is because they are probably the most entertaining trolls.

INTPs are the most persistent from what I've experienced. I dunno how to describe it but the times I've seen them go in to bait somebody but end up getting counter trolled. They have a magnificent ability to disregard stuff for such miniscule things that its funny to watch. 

INFPs are probably the type that doesn't INTEND to troll but some of the things they say can appear to be trolling. If they really wanted to just take something and go with it and cause much more chaos than a INTJ or ENTP could. They have an uncanny ability to really frustrate people, they're aware of it but tend to hold back.

ENFPs are almost too likeable and agreeable to troll at least with intuitive types. I can see them really getting under Sensors skin especially the SJ types but they don't tend to be prevalent online. 

ENFJs are similar to INFPs in the fact that they can cause so much drama easily, depending on the situation they can cause a lot of tention in the air but like ENFPs it doesn't work so well online.

Now onto us INFJs, we're less likely to troll and like to play around more and because our mind goes on so many tangents if our fingers can keep up we can easily drag somebody all over the place causing more confusion before they can process it. We are the type to say something not so much to get them riled up but more because we can see behind it to show them the truth. We're bad at explaining things which helps us to lead people around in circles then when they've almost forgotten hit them with it which tends to annoy. I find when I know somebody is a troll on places I purposely let them "bait" me and watch as their smug arrogance levels get high then turn things around but they've got so much e-pride they can't admit it that they tend to drag on... turns to a 1 on 1 and everybody else goes quiet. 

It really depends on what's happening, if you understand the concept of trolling and when to pick up on it then you wonder why you used to fall for it but only in rare cases end up taking the bait. INTJs are probably the easiest to spot because they're the most common type to troll.


----------



## Crono (Jul 5, 2011)

I think ENFJs actually have a lot of potential for trolling, but it's rare that you'll find one who does. My friends generally refer to me as a troll, but I'll only troll if the overall reaction is funny and not actually hurtful. I definitely have lines I won't go over, but anything within that range is fair. (The lines vary by victim) My style is more custom-made for the personality I'm dealing with, so, I'm not as good at anonymous-internet-type trolling.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

StrixAluco said:


> I don't understand, INFPs are actually considered to be "Fi-Ne" on this page. You seem to be talking about INFJ.


Probably socionics 
MBTI INFP = socionics INFj and MBTI INFJ = socionics INFp


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

StrixAluco said:


> I don't understand, INFPs are actually considered to be "Fi-Ne" on this page. You seem to be talking about INFJ.





NeedsNewNameNow said:


> Probably socionics
> MBTI INFP = socionics INFj and MBTI INFJ = socionics INFp


*Lets the sunfish loose and slowly backs away*

Not enough anger and hostility. INTP's - hardest _to_ troll.


----------



## March Cat (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't believe there is an objectively "worst" troll. Each person will have a specific type that they're less equipped to handle as a troll.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

All I can say is, if and when I troll, and who knows if I ever will on this site, it would/will be well worth it and it will be something very simple, and profoundly stupid.


----------



## Crono (Jul 5, 2011)

SuburbanLurker said:


> *Lets the sunfish loose and slowly backs away*
> 
> Not enough anger and hostility. INTP's - hardest _to_ troll.


I actually find INTPs somewhat easy to troll, you just have to know them. (Of course, moreso IRL). I just usually make a really bad argument with a lot of logical inconsistencies, let them rant about it for a while, and then reveal that several words I was using were actually meant in a different sense that is logical. (They usually hit me)

But seriously, I actually think that it depends on what kind of trolling we're talking about. I think each type could have its forte, depending on the situation. (Though some types are probably more inclined toward doing it to begin with)


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

NeedsNewNameNow said:


> Probably socionics
> MBTI INFP = socionics INFj and MBTI INFJ = socionics INFp


I am sure it is about socionics but it is quite irrelevant to justify it with a MBTI website.  That's what I need to understand.


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

SuburbanLurker said:


> INFP's. They don't even have to try, their introverted intuition/extraverted feeling-lead thought-process is the ultimate trolling device and may easily destroy the minds of even the smartest of people.
> 
> In fact I'm positive that God created INFP's to troll the rest of humanity.


Why thank you.

I must admit, I get called a troll all the time. mostly when I'm not even trolling. :-/

I also luv tew troll in publix. vary fulfilling. trollface.jpg


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

Wintie said:


> Trolling is more of an N thing though NTs tend to be better at baiting where as us NF types tend to have a more subtle approach but can cause more mayhem.
> 
> The INTJs I've dealt with are usually a push over, they rely on the same arguments and simple "reaction baiting" that it is relatively easy to spot them and disregard them. They're often the ones who start the X vs Y debates of popular subjects, using politics, sex and religion.
> 
> ...


O_O; How do you KNOW this?


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

It is clear that ESFJs would make the best trolls.

"Why do you insult me? You have no feelings and don't care about anyone! You heartless-"

"Oh, but I do. For I am ESFJ, and I am feeling dominant! I appreciate the compliment on how well developed my inferior function is. I can remain impersonal in the face of rude comments, unlike some other people I know... "










(No typism intended. Just being silly.)


----------



## Reality (Jan 3, 2012)

Hopefully I don't get trolled on, but I won't hold my breath lol.

I took the test and the results were ISFP. Reading post after post apparently I wouldn't be a good troll :/
but then again I don't know what tactics ISFP people commonly use. If anyone can help identify what kind of trolling they use I'd be grateful, also if you could break it down what would be the good and bad points of being ISFP. Thanks


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Personally I think ESTP's make great real life trolls.

They have an aptitude for noticing your foibles and flaws, while honing in on them and mercilessly taking the piss out of you for it, although they dont necessarily mean anything by this, it's just for fun and they probably expect the same out of you.

Of course this is a generalisation and I imagine there are many many ESTP's who dont do this atall.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Are you kidding me, ENTP types are the worst trolls around. If you want proof of this, then just look at the threads and look at all the people that were banned in each thread. You will find that about 9/10 of those are ENTP. Also, just post any thread on the ENTP forum. In each ENTP thread you will find 3 things: someone will troll and make unnecessary smart-ass comments (trolling), you will find a dry sense of humor, and you will find a heated argument. These are 3 components that every ENTP thread must contain to be truly considered an ENTP thread.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

^Actually ENTP, was going to be my other one, ive noticed many here seem to possess a naturally faecitious sense of humour.


----------



## Mr. Limpopo (Oct 7, 2011)

_>people voting for NT as worst troll_

wat

Not trying to act superior, but NT makes the perfect troll combo.


----------



## Sable (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm totally waiting for someone to troll us all on this thread XD

As far as MBTI and trolls go, I've been on the internet since I was 9. I've seen A LOT of trolling, and I've even trolled people myself. And I think that, from a child's perspective, INTJs can be the _scariest_. By far.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Worriedfunction said:


> ^Actually ENTP, was going to be my other one, ive noticed many here seem to possess a naturally faecitious sense of humour.


Exactly. I mean, why else would I post so many threads on the ENTP forum?


----------

